# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  بدست آوردن تفاضل رکوردهای متناظر و نمایش در یک ستون

## mamad174

با سلام خدمت دوستان
من یک جدول دارم  که قراره دوتا انباردار موجودی یک انبار را وارد کنن که در زمان تحویل موجودی دو نفر مقایسه بشه یعنی از هم کم بشن سوال اینه چگونه رکوردهای یک جدول با شرط نام انبار دار از هم کم بشن و نتیجه در یک ستون نمایش داده بشه

با تشکر

----------

